# MES 30 or 40?



## redneck69 (Nov 16, 2010)

i'm heading down to Cabela's this weekend for employee days.  I can get between 25 and 40% off selected items.  i do not have a ton of space in the garage to store the 40 when its not in use.  the 30 sounds like its light enough to store in my basement.  should i go for conventional with the 30, or overkill with the 40?  plus it all depends on if they have any left by the time i get there.


----------



## chainsaw (Nov 16, 2010)

You should get a good response on this one. Many here have used both versions. I have a 30 original version which has done well for 1 1/2 yrs.

I believe there are more than one type of the 30. Also believe I read about a factory upgrade for the tiny chip tray for the new 40. So kinda need to check out which type is in stock.

With that much discount it would be hard to not choose the 40" unless the budget is really tight.

I like the 30 for occasional use. Keep it outside under a weber cover on the porch. You will get some more specifics from all soon.  Besides, how cool it is to work at Cabela's?


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 16, 2010)

wish i worked there, i have a buddy in Sidney NE, his wife is one of the high ups in the office.  Each year, each employee gets to hand out 5 certificates which has the discounts on them.  So that's how i am getting one.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 16, 2010)

Definitely get the 40" if you can,  You won't be sorry,  with it you can smoke a whole slab of ribs without having to cut them in half or bend then to fit...


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 16, 2010)

/********************************************************This Script will be included in all web pages to show an Icon on Mouse over, Clicking the Icon will show a Zoominto Viewer (a Flash made viewer) to Zoom the Image Content********************************************************/var tmppluginServername = "http://www.zoominto.com/software/ieplugin/";    var versionswf="1100";var tmppluginSwfname=tmppluginServername  + "imgviewerpremium" + versionswf + ".swf";    var protocol = "http://";        var isInternetExplorer = navigator.appName.indexOf("Microsoft") != -1;plugin_run();     function BrowserZoomPlugin() {        var ua, s, i;        this.isIE = false;        this.isNS = false;        this.version = null;         ua = navigator.userAgent;        s = "MSIE";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isIE = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Netscape6/";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = parseFloat(ua.substr(i + s.length));            return;        }        s = "Gecko";        if ((i = ua.indexOf(s)) >= 0) {            this.isNS = true;            this.version = 6.1;            return;        }    }    var browser = new BrowserZoomPlugin;    var dragObj = new Object;    dragObj.zIndex = 0;    function zoominto_dragStart(event, id) {        var el;        var x, y;        if (id) {            dragObj.elNode = document.getElementById(id);        } else {            if (browser.isIE) {                dragObj.elNode = window.event.srcElement;            }            if (browser.isNS) {                dragObj.elNode = event.target;            }            if (dragObj.elNode.nodeType == 3) {                dragObj.elNode = dragObj.elNode.parentNode;            }        }        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.cursorStartX = x;        dragObj.cursorStartY = y;        dragObj.elStartLeft = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.left, 10);        dragObj.elStartTop = parseInt(dragObj.elNode.style.top, 10);        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartLeft)) {            dragObj.elStartLeft = 0;        }        if (isNaN(dragObj.elStartTop)) {            dragObj.elStartTop = 0;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.zIndex = ++dragObj.zIndex;        if (browser.isIE) {            document.attachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.attachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.addEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.addEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragGo(event) {        var x, y;        if (browser.isIE) {            x = window.event.clientX + document.documentElement.scrollLeft + document.body.scrollLeft;            y = window.event.clientY + document.documentElement.scrollTop + document.body.scrollTop;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            x = event.clientX + window.scrollX;            y = event.clientY + window.scrollY;        }        dragObj.elNode.style.left = dragObj.elStartLeft + x - dragObj.cursorStartX + "px";        dragObj.elNode.style.top = dragObj.elStartTop + y - dragObj.cursorStartY + "px";        if (browser.isIE) {            window.event.cancelBubble = true;            window.event.returnValue = false;        }        if (browser.isNS) {            event.preventDefault();        }    }    function zoominto_dragStop(event) {        if (browser.isIE) {            document.detachEvent("onmousemove", zoominto_dragGo);            document.detachEvent("onmouseup", zoominto_dragStop);        }        if (browser.isNS) {            document.removeEventListener("mousemove", zoominto_dragGo, true);            document.removeEventListener("mouseup", zoominto_dragStop, true);        }    }     function imgplayerprogress_DoFSCommand(command, args) {        var imgplayerprogressObj = isInternetExplorer ? document.all.imgplayerprogress : document.imgplayerprogress;    }        function zoominto_addElement(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.setAttribute("title", "");            newdiv.style.position = "absolute";            newdiv.style.display = "none";            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_addmyelems(divIdName, htmlval) {        try {            var newdiv = document.createElement("div");            newdiv.setAttribute("id", divIdName);            newdiv.innerHTML = htmlval;   document.body.appendChild(newdiv);;        } catch (e) {//_L(e);        }    }    function zoominto_initializelements() {        zoominto_addElement("plugpanel", "<a href='javascript:zoominto_showflash()'><img class='myplug_img' src='" + tmppluginServername + "ZoomButt.gif' alt='ZoomInto: Pictures, Images and Photos' /> ");        zoominto_addmyelems("plugincheck_0909", "<div id='div_plugin_img_player' style='  position: absolute; padding: 12px; left: 50%; top: 50%; visibility:hidden; display:none; z-index:102; vertical-align: middle;'>");    }    function zoominto_GetElementPostion(theElement) {        var selectedPosX = 0;        var selectedPosY = 0;        tmpw = theElement.width;        tmph = theElement.height;        while (theElement != null) {            selectedPosX += theElement.offsetLeft;            selectedPosY += theElement.offsetTop;            theElement = theElement.offsetParent;        }        var tempelement = new Array(selectedPosX, selectedPosY, tmpw, tmph);        return tempelement;    }    function plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(Xwidth, Yheight, divid) {        var scrolledX, scrolledY;        if (self.pageYOffset) {            scrolledX = self.pageXOffset;            scrolledY = self.pageYOffset;        } else if (document.documentElement && document.documentElement.scrollTop) {            scrolledX = document.documentElement.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.documentElement.scrollTop;        } else if (document.body) {            scrolledX = document.body.scrollLeft;            scrolledY = document.body.scrollTop;        }        var centerX, centerY;        if (self.innerHeight) {            centerX = self.innerWidth;            centerY = self.innerHeight;        } else if (document.documentElement &&            document.documentElement.clientHeight) {            centerX = document.documentElement.clientWidth;            centerY = document.documentElement.clientHeight;        } else if (document.body) {            centerX = document.body.clientWidth;            centerY = document.body.clientHeight;        }        var leftOffset = scrolledX + (centerX - Xwidth) / 2;        var topOffset = scrolledY + (centerY - Yheight) / 2;        var o = document.getElementById(divid);        var r = o.style;        r.position = "absolute";        r.top = topOffset + "px";        r.left = leftOffset + "px";        r.display = "block";    }    function pluginalertShow(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "visible";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "block";        plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(280, 115, layerid);        document.getElementById("plugin_btn_activate").focus();    }    function pluginalerthide(layerid) {        document.getElementById(layerid).style.visibility = "hidden";        document.getElementById(layerid).style.display = "none";    }  function zoom_getValidString(){return "&isValidviewer=1";// all things are valid  }    function zoominto_showflash() {            try{        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "block";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "visible";                  plugin_showdeadcenterdiv(600, 371, "div_plugin_img_player");        zoominto_setImage(document.getElementById("plugpanel").title);                                } catch (e) {        }    }    function zoominto_closeflash() {        var divimgplayer = document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player");        divimgplayer.style.display = "none";        divimgplayer.style.visibility = "hidden";    }function hidezoomicon(){document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}       function getMouseX( e ) {       return e.pageX       || ( e.clientX + ( document.documentElement.scrollLeft       || document.body.scrollLeft ) );       }       function getMouseY( e ) {       return e.pageY       || ( e.clientY + ( document.documentElement.scrollTop       || document.body.scrollTop ) );        }function dhtmlLoadScript(url){   var e = document.createElement("script");   e.src = url;   e.type="text/javascript";//   document.getElementByTagName("head")[0].appendChild(e);       document.getElementById("addiv").appendChild(e);}function getactualimgdimensions(imgsrc){zoomintoheavyImage = new Image(); zoomintoheavyImage.src = imgsrc var tempelement = new Array(zoomintoheavyImage.width, zoomintoheavyImage.height);        return tempelement;}    function plugin_run() {        var image = document.getElementsByTagName("img");var totimgLength=image.length;          zoominto_initializelements();             for (var i = 0; i < image.length; i++) { if (image_.className.match("myplug_img")){     image.onmouseout = function (evt) { document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}   }// Zoom icon hiddenzoomarrdim= getactualimgdimensions(image.src);//arrdim[0] - width  arrdim[1] - height            if (!image.className.match("myplug_img") &&                zoomarrdim[0] > 50 && zoomarrdim[1] > 60) {                              image.onmouseover = function () {imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.display = "block";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "visible";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.left = imgvals[0] + "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.top = imgvals[1] +  "px";document.getElementById("plugpanel").title = this.src;};                image.onmouseout = function (evt) { imgvals = zoominto_GetElementPostion(this);strx=imgvals[0];stry=imgvals[1];endx=imgvals[0] +imgvals[2]  ;endy=imgvals[1] + imgvals[3];tmpcurx=evt.pageX;tmpcury=evt.pageY;if(tmpcurx > strx && tmpcurx < endx && tmpcury > stry && tmpcury < endy ){l=1 }else{		document.getElementById("plugpanel").style.visibility = "hidden";}};                                                                            }// End of Condition Image smallerif(zoomarrdim[0] == 1 && zoomarrdim[1] == 1){// remove Image elementimage.style.display="none";image.style.visibility="hidden";}        }    }    function zoominto_URLEncode(clearString) {        var output = "";        var x = 0;        clearString = clearString.toString();        var regex = /(^[a-zA-Z0-9_.]*)/;        while (x < clearString.length) {            var match = regex.exec(clearString.substr(x));            if (match != null && match.length > 1 && match[1] != "") {                output += match[1];                x += match[1].length;            } else {                if (clearString[x] == " ") {                    output += "+";                } else {                    var charCode = clearString.charCodeAt(x);                    var hexVal = charCode.toString(16);                    output += "%" + (hexVal.length < 2 ? "0" : "") + hexVal.toUpperCase();                }                x++;            }        }        return output;    }    function Closeiepluginpanel() {        closeflash();      }    function zoominto_setImage(txturl) {        zoominto_changeobject(txturl);    }    function logme(txtstr) {//        try {        //alert(txtstr);return "";             }        function zoominto_changeobject(url) {//Method to Display the Viewer for Image        trkval = "?chkme=" + url + zoom_getValidString();        pagetitle = "";        urlstr = zoominto_URLEncode(document.location);        document.getElementById("div_plugin_img_player").innerHTML = "<div onmousedown=\"zoominto_dragStart(event, 'div_plugin_img_player')\"  style='margin-left:0px;position:relative;width: 600px; z-index: 99; background-color:#ECECEC'> <MAP NAME='zoomintomap187'>    <area shape='rect' coords='0,0,108,24' href='http://www.zoominto.com' alt='Zoominto'  target='_blank'/>  <table width='600' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none' >     <tbody><tr>       <td><table  cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>         <tbody><tr bgcolor='ECECEC'>           <td  background='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/bluebacku.jpg' align='right'><table width='598' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>             <tbody><tr>               <td><div align='left'><img style='cursor:pointer' USEMAP='#zoomintomap187'  height='24' width='108' border='0' src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/zoomintologo2.jpg'/>               <td height='24' ><div align='right'><a  href='javascript:zoominto_closeflash()'><img height='21' width='21'border='0'  src='"   + tmppluginServername + "images/close.jpg'/>                                                                      <!--comment-->		<div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFF'><object classid='clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000' codebase='http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0' id='imgplayerprogress' width='600' height='371' align='middle'><param name='movie' value='" + tmppluginSwfname  + "" +  trkval + "' /><param name='quality' value='high' /><param name='bgcolor' value='#FFFFFF' /><embed src='" + tmppluginSwfname + "" + trkval + "' quality='high' bgcolor='#FFFFFF' width='600' height='371' swLiveConnect=true id='imgplayerprogress' name='imgplayerprogress' align='middle' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' /><div style='margin-top:-2px;background-color:#FFFFFF'><table width='600' style='border: 1px solid #CCCCCC;border-bottom:none'>       <tbody><tr>              <td bgcolor='#FFFFFF'><div align='center'>         <table width='468' height='60' cellspacing='0' cellpadding='0' border='0'>           <tbody><tr>             <td bgcolor='#ffffff'> <iframe width=\"468\" height=\"60\" frameborder=\"0\" scrolling=\"no\" vspace=\"0\" src=\"http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/...26426&w=468&lmt=1262504125&flash=10.0.32&url="+ document.location +"&correlator=1262504139215&frm=0&ga_vid=399649227.1262504140&ga_sid=1262504140&ga_hid=1178717796&ga_fc=0&u_tz=330&u_his=1&u_java=0&u_h=900&u_w=1600&u_ah=840&u_aw=1600&u_cd=32&u_nplug=8&u_nmime=9&dff=Verdana&dfs=16&biw=1600&bih=723&fu=0&ifi=1&dtd=759&xpc=h2YXWEfMlk&p="+window.location.protocol+"//\" name=\"google_ads_frame\" marginwidth=\"0\" marginheight=\"0\" id=\"google_ads_frame1\" hspace=\"0\" allowtransparency=\"true\"/>                                  \n";      }





i was leaning that way, but ive been cutting my ribs in half anyway..make the wifes sweet and mine spicy.._


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2010)

OK, here's my opinion.

I have the MES 30, and after a couple of months I wished I had the MES 40, because the MES 30 is too small.

A few weeks ago I finally got the new ALL Stainless Steel MES 40, with the remote, wheels, tilt handle for moving, built in meat probe, and glass door. This is my dream smoker.

So now I have one of each. If I wasn't so dumb, I would have bought the MES 40 right away!

Overkill???  Yeah I guess it's overkill:

If not liking to cut your ribs in half to fit them in the MES 30 is overkill.

If mixing up a small 10 pound batch of Beef sticks, and not liking the fact that you can only get 7 pounds of it in an MES 30 is overkill.

Which is easier, carrying the MES 30 down those steps, or wheeling the MES 40 down those same steps?

The MES 40 is the same depth, a few inches wider, and it is 10 inches higher.

I never store mine, but if I did, I'd much rather store one with wheels. That way, every time it's in the way, I don't have to bend over & pick it up from the bottom to move it. The MES 30 doesn't have any handles for lifting.

Bear


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 16, 2010)

very good points bear. thank you


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 16, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> If not liking to cut your ribs in half to fit them in the MES 30 is overkill.
> 
> The MES 40 is the same depth, a few inches wider, and it is 10 inches higher.
> 
> Bear


OK ...help me here. If it's the same depth and only a few inches wider...What keeps you from having to cut the ribs in half??? You hanging them?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2010)

fpnmf said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > If not liking to cut your ribs in half to fit them in the MES 30 is overkill.
> ...


No I don't hang them.
I didn't measure it, but if a rack of ribs is 4 or 5 inches too long for a MES 30, and the MES 40 is 6 " wider?????

How's that?   Better?

When I'm typing, I don't feel like running around with my tape measure.

Trust me---They fit in the MES 40, but not in the MES 30.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 16, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> fpnmf said:
> 
> 
> > Bearcarver said:
> ...


Yes.. that is better. Thank you. Around here a few inches is 3 or less. 

Hehehe as much as you pulled that thing around and took pics of it I assumed you measured it.


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 16, 2010)

If you have the choice, go with the 40. You won't regret it. If you get the 30 you probably will at some point.


----------



## jimi1851 (Nov 16, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Definitely get the 40" if you can,  You won't be sorry,  with it you can smoke a whole slab of ribs without having to cut them in half or bend then to fit...


Not only can you smoke a whole slab in the MES 40 without having to cut it, you can smoke about twelve slabs without having to cut them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2010)

fpnmf said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > fpnmf said:
> ...


Alright, then let me make you happy,

Because around here, we also say:

2 is a couple.

3 is a few.

So I just measured:

Roughly the MES 30 racks are 16" wide.

The MES 40 racks are 19" wide.

Like I said, the MES 40 is a few inches wider than the MES 30.

If the rib racks are between 16" & 19", they will fit in the MES 40, but not in the MES 30.

Most racks of pork spares I have seen are between 16" & 19" long.

BTW: I had measured both of them before, but didn't bother to memorize what their exact height, width, and depth is.

Just the fact that I said the ribs fit in one & not the other, and the 40 doesn't take much more storage room, should have been enough to get my point across.

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Nov 17, 2010)

I would go with the 40'' make sure its the new model number 20070311.

I have never had to cut my rib to fit on my 40". I once smoked 12 full spare ribs in my 40''


----------



## deltadude (Nov 18, 2010)

Smokers are like TVs, and boats, you will always wish you had the bigger model.  My 40" is the older Sam's all stainless, purchased almost 3 years ago.  I had the same decision you are trying to make, and one thing I already knew I wanted to smoke a whole rack of ribs just like the big boys, so cutting a rack of ribs was not an option.  Further, even though most of our BBQ is for 5 or 6 of us, almost every Sunday, 4-6 times a year we have a big BBQ with 30+ people, I wanted the capacity to cook enough ribs for those crowds.  Don't worry about overkill, the 40" only cost a couple pennies more an hour to operate, the wood is the same.  At least you will have the capacity to cook several other things for an entire meal.  I'm almost 60 with a bad back.  If I can pick  up and carry my 40" almost any healthy person can pick it up and carry it a couple of feet, it just is a little awkward.  Another bonus with the 40" is it is more versatile, owners are hanging bacon, chickens, even ribs as well as other meat.

I am not bagging on the 30", I am only stating what I have found using the 40". 

One thing I can say for sure, I know a lot of MES 30" owner have purchased a 40" later, but I can't remember a single 40" owner say I wish I had the 30".

Enjoy and

*SMOKE ON DUDE!*


----------



## grampyskids (Nov 18, 2010)

Ronp would definitely tell you to get the 40' and definitely get the 2 year warranty!


----------



## texacajun (Nov 18, 2010)

grampyskids said:


> Ronp would definitely tell you to get the 40' and definitely get the 2 year warranty!




That is exactly what Ron would have said.

I wish i could have inherited his smoker to care on his legion.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2010)

deltadude said:


> Smokers are like TVs, and boats, you will always wish you had the bigger model.  My 40" is the older Sam's all stainless, purchased almost 3 years ago.  I had the same decision you are trying to make, and one thing I already knew I wanted to smoke a whole rack of ribs just like the big boys, so cutting a rack of ribs was not an option.  Further, even though most of our BBQ is for 5 or 6 of us, almost every Sunday, 4-6 times a year we have a big BBQ with 30+ people, I wanted the capacity to cook enough ribs for those crowds.  Don't worry about overkill, the 40" only cost a couple pennies more an hour to operate, the wood is the same.  At least you will have the capacity to cook several other things for an entire meal.  I'm almost 60 with a bad back.  If I can pick  up and carry my 40" almost any healthy person can pick it up and carry it a couple of feet, it just is a little awkward.  Another bonus with the 40" is it is more versatile, owners are hanging bacon, chickens, even ribs as well as other meat.
> 
> I am not bagging on the 30", I am only stating what I have found using the 40".
> 
> ...




HERE-HERE !

Very well put!

Bear


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 19, 2010)

I just bought the 40 MES from Sams last week.  Debated on whether it was worth the extra $$$ or not since there were some great deals on the 30.  To me it came down to having the extra height to be able to hang sausage....speaking of sausage, got a date with some chicken, a grinder and sausage stuffer this weekend...


----------



## mudduck (Nov 19, 2010)

i got the 40" from sams Wednesday have not unpack it yea

but i am going to put it together now i don,t think it has the wheels or the remote let u know


----------



## eman (Nov 19, 2010)

Was in the local sams yesterday and happened to notlce,NO mes on the shelves???

They were there two weeks ago.  looks like they have Christmas decorations in their space.

 Not in the market for another one at this time so i didn't stop to ask about this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2010)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> I just bought the 40 MES from Sams last week.  Debated on whether it was worth the extra $$$ or not since there were some great deals on the 30.  To me it came down to having the extra height to be able to hang sausage....speaking of sausage, got a date with some chicken, a grinder and sausage stuffer this weekend...




That's the kind of date that you're almost sure to get a little!


----------



## coacher72 (Nov 19, 2010)

Bear and everyone is steering you on the right path. If it's not a money thing go with the 40" and you won't be sorry.


----------



## jbomx363 (Nov 19, 2010)

So glad to find this forum. This was one of my big questions and I'm just about convinced the 40" is for me.

The 30" deal at BPS on Black Friday for $179 is still calling my wife's name, and well, mine too. That's such a great price. But for an extra $100, the SamsClub 40" seems like just as good of as a deal at $299 and I don't have to buy it so fast as I'd rather wait and buy the 40" at Sams after Christmas as spend the dough on the kiddo's.

Is there ever any other better price on the 40"?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2010)

jbomx363 said:


> So glad to find this forum. This was one of my big questions and I'm just about convinced the 40" is for me.
> 
> The 30" deal at BPS on Black Friday for $179 is still calling my wife's name, and well, mine too. That's such a great price. But for an extra $100, the SamsClub 40" seems like just as good of as a deal at $299 and I don't have to buy it so fast as I'd rather wait and buy the 40" at Sams after Christmas as spend the dough on the kiddo's.
> 
> Is there ever any other better price on the 40"?


Personally, I don't think I ever saw an MES 40 for under $298 anywhere.

One last calculation for you:

Buy an MES 30 for $179.

Then realize you'd rather have the MES 40 for $298.

Then buy the MES 40 for $298.

$179 plus $270 = $449

Or get the All Stainless Steel (inside & out) MES 40 with the remote control & wheels from Cabela's for $399.

Bear


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 19, 2010)

jbomx363 said:


> So glad to find this forum. This was one of my big questions and I'm just about convinced the 40" is for me.
> 
> The 30" deal at BPS on Black Friday for $179 is still calling my wife's name, and well, mine too. That's such a great price. But for an extra $100, the SamsClub 40" seems like just as good of as a deal at $299 and I don't have to buy it so fast as I'd rather wait and buy the 40" at Sams after Christmas as spend the dough on the kiddo's.
> 
> Is there ever any other better price on the 40"?


From the web searches I have done, there is no better price.  It is priced as much as $120 more at other places.

Warning from a post just above -- it may not stay in stock.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 19, 2010)

> jbomx363 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


that is what i was told too....once they are gone they are gone and there is no guarantee that they will come back at the same price.  best price i could find.


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 19, 2010)

just called Cabela's, looks like they have 16 MES 40's in Sidney NE..looks like ill be bringing one of them home tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 plus a few more goodies.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 19, 2010)

jbomx363 said:


> So glad to find this forum. This was one of my big questions and I'm just about convinced the 40" is for me.
> 
> The 30" deal at BPS on Black Friday for $179 is still calling my wife's name, and well, mine too. That's such a great price. But for an extra $100, the SamsClub 40" seems like just as good of as a deal at $299 and I don't have to buy it so fast as I'd rather wait and buy the 40" at Sams after Christmas as spend the dough on the kiddo's.
> 
> Is there ever any other better price on the 40"?


The Sam's price is the best anywhere on a 40''. They tend to get more in the summer. I have seen them on line at Sam's also. But not the new model 40''


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey guys & girls,

The New All Stainless Steel Remote Control MES 40 is on sale at Cabela's for $349.99 until Dec 31st.

See my post here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100615/new-remote-mes-40-on-sale#post_564116

Bear


----------



## mudduck (Nov 19, 2010)

i got mine at sams and it is the new model it has wheels and the remote

298.00


----------



## mudduck (Nov 19, 2010)

when i shop for mine on line at sams it show the old model 2007810

but when i got to sams and bought it it was the new model for 298.00


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2010)

mudduck said:


> i got mine at sams and it is the new model it has wheels and the remote
> 
> 298.00




Yup---Black outside walls & top---Model 211---$298.

Cabela's is All SS, inside & out---Model #311---normally $399----Now $349.


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 19, 2010)

sorry but i am anti sams club..i tried to change mind with them a few weeks ago when i was in Cheyenne with my wife.  i was checking out the price of there meat selection and saw on the double packs of pork shoulder or ribs i'd be spending between 6 and 12 dollars more for the same name brand i usually get at home.  i figured it would be cheaper.  plus they had no smokers what so ever on the floor or in their warehouse area.  why should i spend $40.00 on a member ship and have to travel to them (an hour and a half) to pay more for the same item that is cheaper in my home town?


----------



## mudduck (Nov 19, 2010)

bear the lady at masterbuilt toll me they where no more ss all where black sides and ss door now


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2010)

mudduck said:


> bear the lady at masterbuilt toll me they where no more ss all where black sides and ss door now




Don't go by what the girls in the office say.

They told me the only difference between the #311 & the #211 was the model number, and that the one Cabela's has & the one Sam's has are the same, but Cabela's wants more money for it.

So here I sat not wanting to pay $100 more for the same smoker.

Then my son went to Cabela's & called me to tell me the one at Cabela's was ALL SS.

Cabela's had 49 of them there at that time---ALL STAINLESS STEEL.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 19, 2010)

mudduck said:


> bear the lady at masterbuilt toll me they where no more ss all where black sides and ss door now


Bear and I had the same discussion about this. This is one of the reasons behind why I made a model number list with all the options on it. Many of us where unable to get a straight answer from anyone at Masterbuilt on the Models and all the options each one had. Hope this helps.


----------



## mudduck (Nov 20, 2010)

Texacajun said:


> mudduck said:
> 
> 
> > bear the lady at masterbuilt toll me they where no more ss all where black sides and ss door now
> ...


where is the list you made i think i Sean it but forgot were it was


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2010)

mudduck said:


> Texacajun said:
> 
> 
> > mudduck said:
> ...




It is in Texacajun's signature box---Click on "MES model numbers".


----------



## mudduck (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 20, 2010)

40" is worth the few extra bucks and you'll appreciate it more in the long run, but if all you have room for is the 30", Go For It!

Todd


----------



## jbomx363 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies... 40" it shall be... now the monkey wrench... all stainless or sams club?

Why go stainless for $50 more? Err how to convince the wife that we're now going to pay about double of the 30".


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2010)

That's entirely up to you.

I think it's easier to keep clean & won't rust, and I actually was willing to pay $106 more for the All Stainless, and now due to the sale at Cabela's (Nov 26th to Dec 1st) the difference is only half of that. 

However I would say the size difference is more important that the SS vs Black.

How to convince the wife --- Stainless Steel?

Hmmm, let's see, my nearly 42 years of marriage experience says, find something in your garage, or shed, or laying around somewhere that is all rusty. Show her that & show her a nice clean piece of Stainless Steel. Then say, "Honey, Dear, Sweetheart, which one do you like?" If you don't end up having to Duck---You're in!

Bear


----------



## deltadude (Nov 21, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> How to convince the wife --- Stainless Steel?
> 
> Hmmm, let's see, my nearly 42 years of marriage experience says, find something in your garage, or shed, or laying around somewhere that is all rusty. Show her that & show her a nice clean piece of Stainless Steel. Then say, "Honey, Dear, Sweetheart, which one do you like?" If you don't end up having to Duck---You're in!
> 
> Bear


Just buy it!  It is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, look at it this way, a "Coach" purse costs $400 and it's also Made in China".

This is how you have to explain it the the Wife.

Be careful though....or she may want a Coach purse and how are you going to say No??

Todd


----------



## mama's smoke (Dec 31, 2010)

I am planning to upgrade to a 40" SS MES, but I did not know they came with wheels, remote (is that a temp probe?)  and tilt handle.  What model is that?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2010)

Mama's Smoke said:


> I am planning to upgrade to a 40" SS MES, but I did not know they came with wheels, remote (is that a temp probe?)  and tilt handle.  What model is that?




That would be like mine----Model 20070311----Sold at Cabela's---I don't know where else.

Make sure you see it yourself to be sure it's the one you want.

These stores never seem to know which one they're selling.

The remote controls all of the same things you can do by pushing the buttons on top of the smoker, but it does it from 300 feet away & probably any room in your house. It has the smoker sensor in the back wall, and a built in meat probe.

Bear


----------



## flyweed (Jan 1, 2011)

Sweet...I like the sound of having one with wheels and a remote and built in temp probe...that sound like a perfect combo...I have a MES 30 right now along with my UDS....the MES is just so easy and handy to use, since I keep it on my deck next to my grill...much easier than going out and firing up the UDS everytime I want to smoke something...and now that I have the A Maze N smoker..I can also use my MES for cold smoke and jerky too.

I am seriously contemplating upgrading to the 40" MES.

Dan


----------

